# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Размечталси

## tondoff

Мы с нею быть не можем вместе,
А не общаться нету сил.
Мне скинуть бы лет этак двести,
Тогда делов бы натворил!

Примчался б к ней такой красивый--
Гусар на вороном коне.
Не устояла б эта дива
И сердце подарила мне.

Но вот беда : мне не вернуться
В то время радостных побед.
Лишь остаётся улыбнуться
И осознать,что я уж дед.

07.01.16г.© Copyright: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], 2016Свидетельство о публикации №116010707346

----------

